# 

## cyprinus

Zastanawiam się nad inwestycją w instalację fotowoltaiczną. Mam na myśli produkcję prądu na sprzedaż. Zdaje się ,że od 1 stycznia weszły nowe ceny zakupu prądu - 0,65 PLN/kWh . Czy w przypadku takich instalacji można uzyskać dotację ? Ile można wyprodukować prądu z 1 m2 ? Od czego trzeba zacząć, jeśli chodzi o formalności ?
Interesuje mnie instalacja, która da przynajmniej 2000 zł netto zysku na miesiąc.

----------


## link2jack

Policz lepiej czy / kiedy to Ci się zwróci  :wink:  O ile dobrze kojarze to dotacja nie może być powiązana z ceną gwarantowaną.

----------


## cyprinus

Na portalu Fotowoltaika.info robią mi jakąś symulację. Wg zamieszczonego tam kalkulatora to się zwraca po niecałych 5 latach przy dotacji 40%. Z kontekstu wynikało, że to się nie wyklucza.

----------


## Liliputek

Czytałam, że otrzymując dotację możesz oddawać prąd ale nie za cenę gwarantowaną, a rynkową.
Pomoc publiczna nie może być dawana na tą samą inwestycję dwa razy  :smile: 
https://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/oferta-fi...e-o-programie/

"W przypadku instalacji o mocy 0-10 kW służących do produkcji energii elektrycznej, podłączanych do sieci dystrybucyjnej, w których wytworzenie energii elektrycznej i po raz pierwszy wprowadzenie do sieci nastąpi po 01/01/2016, jednoczesne skorzystanie z:

dofinansowania z NFOŚiGW oraz
cen stałych, o których mowa w art. 41 ust. 10 i 15 Ustawy o odnawialnych źródłach energii z dnia 20 lutego 2015 r. (Dz.U. 2015 poz. 47 :cool: ,
mogłoby skutkować przekroczeniem dopuszczalnej pomocy publicznej. W związku z tym inwestor, która otrzyma dofinansowanie z programu, nie będzie mógł korzystać z ww. cen stałych. Nadwyżki energii będą mogły być sprzedawane do sieci po cenie rynkowej, zgodnie z art. 41 ust. 8 ww. Ustawy. Inwestor będzie mógł też korzystać z bilansowania półrocznego (net-metering), o którym mowa w art. 41 ust. 14 ww. Ustawy."

Chyba, że w innych programach jest inaczej  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Na portalu Fotowoltaika.info robią mi jakąś symulację. Wg zamieszczonego tam kalkulatora to się zwraca po niecałych 5 latach przy dotacji 40%. Z kontekstu wynikało, że to się nie wyklucza.


W skrócie:
 - dotacja z NFOŚiGW wyklucza stawki gwarantowane
- takie kalkulatory są nic nie warte
- moment wyjścia na zero zaczyna się od minimum 8-10 lat (z małymi wyjątkami, które dla obecnych inwestorów nie mają zastosowania)
- przy instalacji o której piszesz - zysk minimum 2 kpln netto miesięcznie - (nawet bez dotacji) nie dostaniesz stawek gwarantowanych
- nie stać cię na takiej wielkości instalację
- PV obecnie służy do obniżania wysokości rachunków w domu, a nie do zarabiania
- stawki taryf gwarantowanych nie ruszyły z początkiem roku z powodu braku odpowiednich rozporządzeń (podziękowania kierować do PO/PSL (z małymi wyjątkami))
- moment uruchomienia taryf został odsunięty o pół roku, tak że jeszcze wszystko może się zdarzyć.

----------


## Pyxis

A czy taka inwestycja w PV przy dofinansowaniu gminy wysokosci 85% ma sens? Przez 5 lat instalacja jest wlasnoscia gminy a poniej przechodzi na wlasnosc wlasciciela nieruchomosci. 
U mnie calosciowe zuzycie energii elektrycznej za ubiegly rok to 11,7 MWh (wszystko na prad).

----------


## mitch

> A czy taka inwestycja w PV przy dofinansowaniu gminy wysokosci 85% ma sens? Przez 5 lat instalacja jest wlasnoscia gminy a poniej przechodzi na wlasnosc wlasciciela nieruchomosci. 
> U mnie calosciowe zuzycie energii elektrycznej za ubiegly rok to 11,7 MWh (wszystko na prad).


Jak najbardziej ma sens. Powiedziałbym, że grzech nie skorzystać z takiej oferty  :smile:  Taka inwestycja zwraca się po 2-3 latach. Tylko dofinansowanie 85% było w ramach tzw resztówek programu PROW 2007-2013 i zakończyło się w zeszłym roku. Sam namawiałem moją gminę do uczestnictwa, tylko nie załapała się. Nic nie wiem o ogólnokrajowych dofinansowaniach tej wysokości w tym roku.

----------


## Pyxis

Dziekuje za odpowiedz.
Jak to mozna realnie przekalkulowac dla polski poludniowo-zachodniej? Kasy na tym zarabiac nie mam zamiaru, bardziej jako zabawke traktuje, ale ciekawi mnie, czy to wogole ma jkikolwiek finansowy sens. Czy sie chociaz finansowo zamyka taki projekt.  :smile: 

No moja gmina startuje do projektu o nazwie Regionalny Program Operacyjny Województwa Dolnośląskiego na lata 2014 – 2020.

No nic, przygotowalem wniosek i jak bedza jeszcze miejsca, to jutro zloze. Zobaczymy, czy gmina wogole sie na to zalapie.

----------


## mitch

> Jak to mozna realnie przekalkulowac dla polski poludniowo-zachodniej? Kasy na tym zarabiac nie mam zamiaru, bardziej jako zabawke traktuje, ale ciekawi mnie, czy to wogole ma jkikolwiek finansowy sens. Czy sie chociaz finansowo zamyka taki projekt.


To zależy od dofinansowania i od tego, w którym momencie uznasz, że się domyka  :smile:  Przy założeniu, że dach masz skierowany na południe bez zacienień, to w przybliżeniu na każdy 1 kW zainstalowanej mocy instalacji, wyprodukujesz w roku 1000 kWh. Czyli przy instalacji 4,5 kWp będziesz miał około 4500 kWh. No i teraz zaczyna się cała zabawa, bo najbardziej opłaca się zużyć produkcję na potrzeby własne - co może być problemem dla niektórych. Ja moją PC mogę "zmusić" do współpracy z PV, nie wiem jak to wygląda u Ciebie. Od 1 stycznia wszedł net-metering, więc zysk jest jeszcze taki, że nawet jeśli nie zużyjesz od razu produkcji i wrzucisz to do sieci, to za każdy pobrany kWh zapłacisz tylko stawkę za przesył, bez opłaty za energię.  Tak czy inaczej - przy odpowiednim dofinansowaniu wszystko się opłaci  :wink:  




> No moja gmina startuje do projektu o nazwie Regionalny Program Operacyjny Województwa Dolnośląskiego na lata 2014 – 2020.
> 
> No nic, przygotowalem wniosek i jak bedza jeszcze miejsca, to jutro zloze. Zobaczymy, czy gmina wogole sie na to zalapie.


No tak, to na razie przyszłość. Trzymam kciuki. Ja niestety nie mam na co liczyć, bo moje województwo (mazowieckie) nie przewiduje takich projektów. Szkoda gadać.

----------


## cyprinus

Widzę, że jest parę prostszych i bardziej pewnych metod na inwestycje, żeby sobie zagwarantować dodatek do emerytury - np. mieszkania na wynajem. Nie są zależne od polityki państwa i ilości słońca ...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

jednym słowem można to podsumować tak że jak zaczyna to wychodzić na prostą to trzeba wszystkie panele wymienić bo moc na tyle spada po iluś latach że znowu jest to nieopłacalne ? tak ?

----------


## Pyxis

Podsumowanie jednym slowem moze brzmiec np tak:  DUPA.  :wink:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A czy taka inwestycja w PV przy dofinansowaniu gminy wysokosci 85% ma sens? Przez 5 lat instalacja jest wlasnoscia gminy a poniej przechodzi na wlasnosc wlasciciela nieruchomosci. 
> U mnie calosciowe zuzycie energii elektrycznej za ubiegly rok to 11,7 MWh (wszystko na prad).


Sprawdź tylko, czy w tym okresie 5 lat możesz sprzedawać energię do sieci, czy  tylko konsumować i czy w ogóle zapisy w umowie nie ograniczają Cię tylko konsumpcji całej wyprodukowanej energii nawet po tym okresie 5 lat.

Tak jak mówi kolega mitch - to są zapewnie PROW, kolejna transza to więcej pieniędzy na OZE i na innowacje.

----------


## Goraj

nasza Gmina prowadzi zapisy chętnych na instalacje PV , dotacja to 85 % kosztów kwalifikowanych , szacunkowy koszt takiej instalacji ma wahać się od 1,5 -2,5 tyś za 1 KW ,wielkość instalacji będzie znana po zrobieniu projektu .
Czy waszym zdaniem warto się na ten projekt zapisać ?   - Dodam tylko że przez 5 lat instalacja będzie własnością  gminy i nie będzie można sprzedawać nadwyżek prądu , jedynie może on być zużyty przez mieszkańca domu w którym będzie instalacja PV.

Link do oferty Gminy    http://goraj.eu/index.php?option=com...e&id=316:fotov

----------


## Pyxis

> Sprawdź tylko, czy w tym okresie 5 lat możesz sprzedawać energię do sieci, czy  tylko konsumować i czy w ogóle zapisy w umowie nie ograniczają Cię tylko konsumpcji całej wyprodukowanej energii nawet po tym okresie 5 lat.
> 
> Tak jak mówi kolega mitch - to są zapewnie PROW, kolejna transza to więcej pieniędzy na OZE i na innowacje.


Nie ma ograniczen, bo po 5 latach jestem samodzielnym wlascicielem takiej instalacji. W okresie tych 5 lat nadwyzki mozna przesylac w siec dystrybutora i nastepnie "odbierac" je placac tylko za przesyl. Tak przynajmniej dzisiaj twierdzili na spotkaniu organizacyjnym.

Dzisiaj podpisalem umowe. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Moj wniosek byl zrejestrowany jako czwarty a poniej wplynelo jeszcze ponad 50 z mojej gminy. Nie wiedzialem, ze tyle jest tu osob nastawionych "proekologicznie".  :wink:

----------


## sosnowiecki

Widzę, że nie tylko ja widzę potencjał w fotowoltaice. A powiedzcie mi czy nie rozważaliście paneli fotowoltaicznych ale nie do domu tylko do firmy, którą prowadzicie? Zastanawiam się czy nie zainwestować w fotowoltaikę z tym, że chciałbym znać opinię osób, które miały z tym większą styczność.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dla zainteresowanych - aktualnyn najświeższy cennik komponentów i systemów fotowoltaicznych firmy Viessmann na rok 2016  - http://www.viessmann.pl/content/dam/...2016_01_22.pdf

W razie pytań - pozostaję do dyspozycji!

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Nie odniosę się do firmy, ale rzeczywiście ze stawkami gwarantowanymi nic nie jest pewne. Odnosząc się do ostatnich słów Ministra Energii w jednym z wywiadów: "Chcemy zostawić taryfy gwarantowane, ale będą się one odnosiły do cen obowiązujących w zakresie energii odnawialnej np. opłaty zastępczej OZE i nie będą gwarantowane przez 15 lat.”
Sprzedawać będzie można jedynie nadwyżki, przy czym dla każdego prosumenta określony zostanie wskaźnik mocy na potrzeby własne. 
W tym kontekście net-metering ma przynajmniej jasne zasady i obowiązuje już teraz, więc mówimy o czymś co już funkcjonuje a nie o czym co dopiero się planuje. 

Przy odpowiednio skonfigurowanym systemie system fotowoltaiczny oparty o net metering może przynosić realne oszczędności. 

Jeśli masz wątpliwości zawsze możesz porównać otrzymaną ofertę z innymu ofertami. Możesz zapytać też firmę Viessmann o zestaw fotowoltaiczny! 
W razie pytań - jestem do dyspozycji!

----------


## homecactus

> Fotowoltaika - ile na tym można zarobić ?


Na tym można głównie stracić :Smile:  W sensie na posiadaniu fotowoltaiki.

Ale można zarobić na fotowoltaice - na doradztwie, na montażu, na sprzedaży, na serwisie :Smile:

----------


## sędłaki

> Widzę, że jest parę prostszych i bardziej pewnych metod na inwestycje, żeby sobie zagwarantować dodatek do emerytury - np. mieszkania na wynajem. Nie są zależne od polityki państwa i ilości słońca ...


PV traktować należy jako mechanizm zmniejszenia kosztów utrzymania  np domu co napewno sie przyda  na emeryturze. Porównanie do mieszkania na wynajem troche nie bardzo trafione - mieszkanie to wydatek kilkuset tys zł do tego remonty , dozór, szukanie najemcy. wartość też już raczej nie wzrośnie.W przypadku  PV - praktycznie bezobsługowe i znacznie mniejsze koszty inwestycyjne. 
Na razie ceny prądu są niskie - ale chyba nikt nie wierzy ze tak będzie przez nastepne 20-25 lat. Na stawki gwarantowane nie liczcie - w moim przypadku net - metering wystarczy- tak ustawiam domek by zużywał niemal całą produkcje PV ( tutaj mam oszczedność) - Głownie PCiepła, Niestetylatem  czesc pojdzie na bilansowanie.  Liczyłem wiele razy,  zakładajac bardzo niekorzystne warunki atmosferyczne( snieg chmury)  i komfort korzystania z domu( jedna taryfa) inwestycja zwróci sie po 8-10 latach  kolejne 10-15 lat - zysk. Stopa zwrotu min 4%.  lokaty bankowe obecnie max 2% 
 W przypadku jesli energia elekt.  bedzie drożała - to czas zwrotu sie skraca.

----------


## Pyxis

> wysoki komfort korzystania z domu( jedna taryfa- tzw komfortowa)


Inne nazwy tej taryfy u dystrybutorow pradu to pewnie tzw. "zlota", "blogoslawiona", "szczesliwa".... tylko to nadal ma taki zwiazek ze zlotem, blogoslawienstwem i szczesciem, co obciecie paznokci ze schizofrenia lub taryfa "komfortowa" z komfortem. :big grin:

----------


## sędłaki

Masz rację co do nazwy tej taryfy "komfortowej"

----------


## supernik

Hej, jesteście w stanie wyjaśnić z jakiego powodu zwleka się z podłączeniem instalacji do sieci ? Podobno niektóre osoby nie podłączają się do sieci bo czekają do terminu wejścia w życie taryf gwarantowanych ?
Jakie zapisy ustawy to okreslają / limitują ? nie spotkałem takich zapisów zresztą było by to niesprawiedliwe wobec osób które już się podłączyły ?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

W Czechach podpisywali umowy z takimi micro dostawcami gwarantując stała stawkę minimalną to się ludziska ustawiali w kolejkach po dotacje na EV  teraz już szał minął .. powody jak zwykle finansowe ..  niższa cena ..

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Hej, jesteście w stanie wyjaśnić z jakiego powodu zwleka się z podłączeniem instalacji do sieci ? Podobno niektóre osoby nie podłączają się do sieci bo czekają do terminu wejścia w życie taryf gwarantowanych ?
> Jakie zapisy ustawy to okreslają / limitują ? nie spotkałem takich zapisów zresztą było by to niesprawiedliwe wobec osób które już się podłączyły ?


Witaj,  po pierwsze przyłączając teraz instalacje np jako przedsiębiorca nie możesz skorzystać z net meteringu, który był niejako pewniakiem nawet po tej nagłej nowelizacji ustawy. 
Co do taryf gwarantowanych - to rzeczywiście niektórzy czekają na stałe taryfy bo wtedy cena sprzedaży energii będzie wyższa niż ta po której sprzedaje się ją obecnie i dlatego niektórzy czekają i oczywiście prawo nie działa wstecz - jak zapisano w ustawie dotyczy to instalacji nowobudowanych.

----------


## r19

Byłem na spotkaniu informacyjnym w gminie.
Dotacja do 85% jest, ale dla instalacji z akumulatorami bez możliwości sprzedaży energii.
Dla zwykłej instalacji dofinansowanie jest na poziomie do 65%.
Podatek VAT - instalacja na budynku 8%, na gruncie 23% nie jest kosztem kwalifikowanym.

Preferowane jednak będą instalacje kolektorów, kotłów na biomasę i pomp ciepła do cwu ze względu na niższe koszty, tak więc człowiek, który będzie przygotowywał wniosek ocenił szanse na otrzymanie dotacji na 30%.
Realizacja 2017/2018.
Projekt i kosztorys instalacji będzie kosztował 113 zł.

----------


## MarcinNarama

Panie/Panowie.
Sam jetem zainteresowany tematem od jakiegoś czasu.
Przypadkowo "zgadałem się" z moim klientem i okazało się, że zrobił uprawnienia (kurs) na montaż paneli - pracuje dla kilku firm.
To co mi powiedział:
- stawki gwarantowane to wróżenie z fusów
- program PROSUMENT to złodziejstwo - jak wiele innych dotyczących montażu solarów czy oczyszczalni ścieków - jeste sporo firm w Polsce, które zakładają instalacje taniej (na tych samych podzespołach) poza Prosumentem. PROSUMENT nabija kasę wybranym. PROSUMENT blokuje możliwość korzystania z gwarantowanych stawek (jeżeli wejdą w czerwcu). Gwarantowane stawki mają być duuużo niższe niż w projekcie.

Zwrócił mi uwagę na wiele innych istotnych faktów...
Nie możemy patrzeć na czas zwrotu (!!!) - czy jak kupuję piec na groszek to liczę jakiś zwrot? On nigdy się nie zwróci - wydamy tylko mniej na ogrzewanie.

Z takim założeniem trzeba podejść do tematu.
Jeżeli na etapie budowy zaczniemy myśleć, jesteśmy w stanie dużo zaoszczędzić. Mianowicie:
- robimy ogrzewanie w 100% elektryczne - nie potrzebujemy DROGIEJ instalacji wodnej, drogiego hydraulika (elektryk wychodzi sporo taniej), drogich elementów C.O. Możemy grzać zwykłymi grzejnikami elektr. + kable tam gdzie chcemy podłogówkę. Sterowanie jest 100x prostsze elektryką niż wodą. Możemy podpiąć pod inteligentny dom itp. Do CWU kupujemy bojler i tyle. Oszczędzamy na kominie. Jeżeli ktoś chce pompę ciepła - oszczędza na pompie bo jej nie montuje (nie opłaca się).

Wg instalatora -- > należy zrobić instalację 5kW dla 4 osób (będzie lekka nadwyżka w roku). Koszt to ok.5000zł za 1KW kompletnej instalacji. Wejść w net-metering. W lecie nadprodukcję (jeżeli ktoś nie leci ostro na klimie albo nie dogrzewa basenu) sprzedajemy. W zimie (głównie grudniu) mamy mocne niedobory - "odkupujemy" prąd z elektrowni. Uwaga - za przesył płacimy my!!! Finalnie wychodzi połowę taniej za 1kW. Koszty są analogiczne jak przy gazie (w 3 najgorszych miesiącach). W dniach z dłuższym nasłonecznieniem wychodzimy lepiej. W okresie jesiennym i wiosennym szczególnie.
Jeżeli ktoś chce mieć również w zimie większe pokrycie - musi dodać kilka kW instalacji ale wg instalatora nie opłaca się. 

Panele mają rzeczywistą  trwałość nawet 40-50lat (każdego roku się minimalnie zmniejsza - można sprawdzić o ile w charakterystyce paneli).

Tak więc - mając dom o małym zapotrzebowaniu na energię (energooszczędny lub pasywny) jest to najlepsze wyjście. Zaoszczędzamy na szeregu innych instalacji i źródeł ciepła. Wydajemy 25 000zł na instalację paneli plus grzejniki i kable w domu i tyle. Wg instalatora w 40 000zł mamy zrobione wszystko od A do Z (dom. ok.180m2, ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazience, kuchni, ganku instalacja paneli 5kW).

Biorąc pod uwagę, że ludzie idą w pompy ciepła (gdzie tu matematyka? zwyczajnie się nie zwracają w stosunku do innych źródeł ciepła) i drogie piece gazowe (z zamknięta komorą i odzyskiem z kondensatu) to wychodzi do korzystnie. 

*Zaznaczam, że wypowiedź oparłem na dyskusji z instalatorem*. Nie są to moje doświadczenia. Jest to mój stały klient z dużą wiedzą (montuje solary, pompy ciepła, ma sporo certyfikatów potwierdzających jego wiedzę). Zaznaczam, że nie handluję żadnymi źródłami ciepła  :smile: 

Jeżeli ktoś ma inne uwagi to piszcie proszę - na jesień sam chcę iść w fotowoltaikę u siebie.

----------


## Pyxis

> Byłem na spotkaniu informacyjnym w gminie.
> Dotacja do 85% jest, ale dla instalacji z akumulatorami bez możliwości sprzedaży energii.
> Dla zwykłej instalacji dofinansowanie jest na poziomie do 65%.
> Podatek VAT - instalacja na budynku 8%, na gruncie 23% nie jest kosztem kwalifikowanym.


U mnie na spotkaniu w sprawie PV w gminie deklarowali dofinansowanie 85% i tylko instalacje podlaczane do sieci operatora. Zadnych aku.

Jesli wlasnoscia instalacji jest Gmina (u mnie tak jest przez okres 5 lat), to nie obchodzi Cie zaden VAT.

----------


## Pyxis

> *Zaznaczam, że wypowiedź oparłem na dyskusji z instalatorem*. Nie są to moje doświadczenia. Jest to mój stały klient z dużą wiedzą (montuje solary, pompy ciepła, ma sporo certyfikatów potwierdzających jego wiedzę). Zaznaczam, że nie handluję żadnymi źródłami ciepła


Trafiles na domoroslego "filozofa". To co Ci nagadal, to w skrocie stek bzdur.
Matematyka to nauka scisla, a nie metafizyka. To wszystko mozna w miare dokladnie polczyc i ja sie wole tego trzymac, niz wywodow tego "kursanta".  :smile:

----------


## MarcinNarama

Całkiem możliwe, że jego zdanie było czysto subiektywne. Nie rozumiem natomiast co uważasz za bzdurę bo nie sprostowałeś.

Prosumenta kazdy potrafi przeliczyć i również dla mnie jest to złodziejstwo. A dlaczego? Bo musisz skorzystać z wybranych firm, musisz wziąć kredyt (nie można za gotówkę), musisz zapłacić podatek dochodowy (od dotacji) i nie będziesz mógł korzystać z preferencyjnych stawek. Jeżeli chcesz to mogę znaleźć Ci przykład tego wyliczenia bo ktoś się już o to pokusił. Dodatkowo firmy zawyżają ceny.

Jeżeli u Was dotują w wysokości 85% to tylko się cieszyć i korzystać. REWELACJA. 

Dom już wybudowałem jeden (teraz buduję drugi) i kalkulacje m.in. na pompę ciepła robiłem. NIE OPŁACA SIĘ. M.in. dlatego, że parametry domu podchodzą pod pasywny a więc zyski z nowoczesnych (drogich) źródeł są małe a gwarancji na pompę nikt 30 - 40 lat nie da. 
Nie wiem o co Ci chodziło, że nie jest to matematyka. Kalkulowałeś to kiedyś w domu nisko energochłonnym? 






> Trafiles na domoroslego "filozofa". To co Ci nagadal, to w skrocie stek bzdur.
> Matematyka to nauka scisla, a nie metafizyka. To wszystko mozna w miare dokladnie polczyc i ja sie wole tego trzymac, niz wywodow tego "kursanta".

----------


## Pyxis

Oczywiscie ta "prawiepasywnosc" domu jest za darmoche.
Niskie zapotrzebowanie energetyczne domu wymaga sporej kasy i naprawde dobrego wykonawstwa, bo drugiej szansy nie ma (co najwyzej w drugi domu)  :smile: .

----------


## MarcinNarama

Przy domu parterowym łatwiej (pod kątem wykonania)  osiągnąć dokładność wykonania. Najwięcej błędów (głównie mostków) wychodzi przy ocieplaniu poddasza wełną - konkretnie skosów.

Czy pasywność jest droga? Kwestia sporna. Zakładając, że przeciętnie każdy inwestor w "zwykłym" domu daje 15cm ocieplenia i okna 3 -szybowe (nie znam obecnie budującego, żeby takich nie montował) zwiększenie grubości izolacji jest ... relatywnie tanie. 
Przyjmując, że mamy 150m2 ocieplonej elewacji, zwiększenie grubości o 15cm to ok. 3500zł w styro grafitowym 0,33. Robocizna ta sama. Tynk ten sam. Klej ten sam. Podobnie z podłogą. Na podwieszany sufit (parterówka) można rzucić wełnę o słabej lambda (przestrzeń w górę nieograniczona). Ja mam 50-60cm grubości. 1m2 o tej grubości kosztował mnie 28zł (lambda 0,44).

Reku można kupić za 4000zł - nie trzeba iść w StorkAir'a, żeby mieć odzysk. Kominów w domu zero (kilka tysięcy w kieszeni). Rozprowadzenie wentylacji na rurkach "peszlach" np. termokontrola to nie majątek. Samemu to można zrobić. Liczne firmy wciskają klientom, że wentylację się reguluje. Życzę powodzenia. Mity, mity, mity...

Oszczędzamy na źródle ciepła, grzejnikach itp. O komforcie nie wspominam a ludzie za niego grubo płacą więc nie jest to do końca policzalne. 

Okien wcale nie trzeba w warstwie ocieplenia robić. Widziałem audytowany dom pod NF 15 - miał szpalety obłożone styrodurem 5cm i już mostek był wystarczająco ograniczony. Ja wkoło otworów okiennych dałem bloczek Termalica o gęstości 350 i wyszło ok. 

Prawda jest taka, że trzeba myśleć od początku i wtedy ograniczamy multum kosztów. Trochę  mitów urosło wokół kosztów dążenia do pasywności. Trzeba to wypośrodkować. Nie taki diabeł straszny. 

Swoją drogą - ile kosztowała Cię Twoja PC z instalacją? Używasz jej jedynie w II taryfie? 
Poza tym - powiedz proszę co wg Ciebie było naciągnięte przez wspomnianego instalatora? Nie mam na temat fotowoltaiki wiedzy, tym bardziej doświadczenia a temat mnie interesuje pod kątem budowy kolejnego domu. Nie piszę, żeby polemizować tylko żeby poszerzać wiedzę. Ja mogę podzielić się informacjami i doświadczeniem, jakie zdobyłem przy budowie swojego domu. 

Wg wszelkich kalkulacji jakie posiadam - fotowoltaiką można śmiało ogrzewać dom przy założeniu, że elektrownia jest naszym "magazynem" a nasz dom jest energooszczędny. Ja dodatkowo w lecie lecę na klimie, więc jest to dodatkowa korzyść.

Kolejna rzecz - dlaczego każdy pyta o czas zwrotu paneli? Co to jest czas zwrotu? Żadne inne źródło ciepła/energii się nie zwraca, chyba że porównujemy je do innego źródła przy danym zapotrzebowaniu. Czy PC za 60 000zł się zwróci? Przecież ona generuje koszty -zużywa prąd a nie wytwarza. Nie dość, że wywalimy 60 000zł to rok rocznie płacimy za ogrzewanie 1000-1500zł. A gdzie inne rachunki za prąd?
 Przykładowo za 60 000zł mamy instalację 12-14kW. Taka instalacja wyprodukuje wystarczająco prądu do ogrzania (część wykorzystamy od razu, latem nadprodukcję sprzedamy a później skonsumujemy).  Gdzie w ty toku rozumowania jest błąd?

----------


## Pyxis

Ja pisze o pasywnosci domu a ty liczysz dodatkowe 15cm styro jako jej koszta.
Chyba trudno bedzie sie dogadac.

Moja instalacja PC+DZ+Zasobnik_CWU kosztowala 25 tys zl. Uzywam CO tylko w tanim pradzie.

Generalnie to facet robi bledne zalozenia i dlaego ma bzdurne wnioski. Smieci na wejsciu, smieci na wyjsciu.
To twierdzenie, ze inwestycja w zadne zrodlo ciepla sie "nie zwraca", co to za zalozenie. Do lwiej czesci domow w naszym klimacie musisz w okresie grzewczym dostarczyc cieplo (w ten czy inny sposob). Wystarczy znac koszty inwestycyjne dla danego zrodla, koszty eksploatacji i koszt energii i policzysz, czy bardziej oplaca sie kupic kociol kondensacyjny, gruntowa pompe ciepla, kociol na ekogroszek, czy inne kable. To matma, a nie filozofia.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Kolejna rzecz - dlaczego każdy pyta o czas zwrotu paneli? Co to jest czas zwrotu? Żadne inne źródło ciepła/energii się nie zwraca, chyba że porównujemy je do innego źródła przy danym zapotrzebowaniu. Czy PC za 60 000zł się zwróci? Przecież ona generuje koszty -zużywa prąd a nie wytwarza. Nie dość, że wywalimy 60 000zł to rok rocznie płacimy za ogrzewanie 1000-1500zł. A gdzie inne rachunki za prąd?
>  Przykładowo za 60 000zł mamy instalację 12-14kW. Taka instalacja wyprodukuje wystarczająco prądu do ogrzania (część wykorzystamy od razu, latem nadprodukcję sprzedamy a później skonsumujemy).  Gdzie w ty toku rozumowania jest błąd?


W dzisiejszych czasach niestety większość inwestorów pyta właśnie o czas zwrotu nakładów finansowych zapominając o wygodzie, zaoszczędzonym czasie, czy wreszcie w niższych rokrocznie rachunkach czyli kosztach eksploatacji. Może warto na początku wydać nieco więcej, by przez następne kilkadziesiąt lat cieszyć się wygodnym, ekologicznym, efektywnym cenowo, bezobsługowym systemem grzewczym?

Jesteśmy przyzwyczajeni do węgla, ekogroszku, czy nawet gazu - paliwo też kosztuje (np. węgiel+rozpałka), nasz czas, do tego automatyka, obsługa.....

----------


## Pyxis

> W dzisiejszych czasach niestety większość inwestorów pyta właśnie o czas zwrotu nakładów finansowych zapominając o wygodzie,


Bo w dzisiejszych czasach, zeby zarobic pare zlotych, trzeba sie narypac zdrowo i ludzie nauczyli sie liczyc. 
Chyba malo kto kalkuluje palenie weglem i bezobslugowym systemem grzewczym patrzac tylko na koszty inwestycji i eksploatacji, a pomijajac wlasny wklad pracy.

----------


## okurcze

To zalezy dosyc mocno, jak obliczalem ma mi sie zwrocic po osmiu, max dziewiecu latach.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To zalezy dosyc mocno, jak obliczalem ma mi sie zwrocic po osmiu, max dziewiecu latach.


Analizowałeś na swoim przypadku, tak? z dofinansowaniem ( z programem dotacyjnym), czy bez?

----------


## radecki1987

Panowie, nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce ale widzę tutaj aktywność osób doświadczonych także zapytam i poproszę o radę.

Właśnie dostałem ofertę montażu Fotowoltaiki w prosumencie z dopłatą 40%, dom w zachodnipomorskim 

Dom 80m2 parterowy, energooszczędny ale nie żaden NF 
drewniany prefabrykat postawiony przez fime Danwood, dokładnie taki: http://www.danwoodfamily.pl/pl-PL/ko...omow/Family-79

Ogrzewanie gazowe i nie zamierzam prądu używać do ogrzewania domu, może ewentualnie cwu o ile ma to jakiś sens, obecnie co i cwu z gazu i może tak zostać na zawsze - jest wygodnie

przedstawione koszty przez przedstawiciela:

dopłata 40% = 10.192zł
moje koszty 60% w kredycie 1% - 15.282zł

14 paneli o mocy 3,64kWp

rodzina obecnie 3 osoby w tym dziecko 1.5roku, w maju dołączy drugi syn także będzie nas czworo.
Cały sprzęt A+++ (jest też płyta indukcyjna), rekuperator pracujący 24/24 na minimalnej mocy, oświetlenie oczywiście wszędzie led

Nie chcę na tym zarabiać, wychodzę z założenia że po co płacić za prąd enei skoro mogę sobie na spokojnie spłacać kredyt za panele lub ewentualnie jeżeli będzie możliwość spłacić całą kwotę wcześniej, chciałbym wychodzić co najmniej na 0, jeśli będzie nadprodukcja to nie martwi mnie to że sprzedam za grosze, ważne żeby półroczne rozliczenie wychodziło z eneą na 0, czy będzie to się trzymało kupy i produkcja energii będzie wystarczająca z 3.64kwp mocy instalacji dla małego domku z 4 osobami ?? 

Oraz czy to dobra oferta cenowa, ktoś coś doradzi ? podpowie ?? odradzi ? proszę o radę tutaj lub na pw, będę bardzo wdzięczny

pozdrawiam

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witaj!

Co do kosztów - zawyżone, ale typowe skoro to pod program Prosument. 

Co do rozliczeń netto o czym mówisz, czyli że chcesz wychodzić na zero - cóż więcej będzie wiadomo może już na początku maja, kiedy to poznamy zasady rozliczeń netto. Bo nawet skoro chcesz jak najwięcej konsumować, może się okazać, że w ciągu dnia kiedy jest produkcja nie ma Was w domu, czyli nie ma na energię zapotrzebowania, chociaż wnioskuje z wpisu, że skoro powiększa się rodzina to z pewnością będzie często pracowała i pralka i zmywarka i inne urządzenia. 
Tak czy inaczej jeśli masz dofinansowanie to rozliczanie będzie na mniej korzystnych warunkach i może się okazać, w całkowitym bilansie, że się to niestety nie wyrówna kosztowo.

----------


## radecki1987

Dzięki bardzo za odpowiedź.

W sumie to bardzo dużo przebywamy w domu w ciągu dnia, ja pracuję w systemie 24/48 także co trzecia doba w pracy a żona obecnie calutki czas w domku z dzieckiem, niedługo  dwójką dzieci. 

Dokładnie tak jak piszesz, pralka i zmywarka działać będzie dość często a i teraz sporo pracują.

W każdym razie rozumiem to tak że to co zostanie nadprodukowane w dni z bardziej korzystnymi warunkami słonecznymi może zostać wykorzystane później, rozliczając się półrocznie załóżmy że zużyłem 1500kwh i tyle samo wyprodukowałem, więc wychodzę na zero dodając jedynie koszty przesyłu, jeżeli natomiast w ciągu tej połowy roku wyprodukuję 1400kwh a zużyję 1500kwh to płacę tylko za te 100kwh tak ? przy takim samym zużyciu produkując 1600kwh enea wypłaci mi za te 100kwh ale to będą niewielkie kwoty ze względu na niską cenę skupu prądu w prosumencie, jak mówiłem to mi nie przeszkadza bo nie nastawiam się na zysk a jedynie na oszczędność. Czy dobrze rozumuję ??

Kolejne pytanie, czy w prosumencie rozliczanie półroczne już działa ?? przedstawiciel twierdzi że tak ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć informacji że faktycznie tak jest, wiem tylko że w taryfach gwarantowanych jeszcze nie jest tak jak powinno - kolega tak zrobił i pomimo nadprodukowania i tak płaci rachunki bez zmian, tyle samo co przed założeniem fotowoltaiki. 

Załóżmy że biorąc fotowoltaikę w prosumencie w kredycie 1% będę miesięcznie spłacał przez 10lat po 130zł + koszta przesyłu prądu (nie wiem dokładnie ile to jest ale zakładam że z 20zł miesięcznie ?) to razem 150zł. za 2 miesiące 300zł czyli pewnie tyle co wyjdzie rachunek za prąd +-. 
Kwestia tylko czy taka moc - 3,64kwh - wyprodukuje w przeciągu połowy roku tyle energii żebym nie musiał dopłacać za "dobieranie" od enei ?? jeżeli nadprodukuję to już mi wisi za ile odkupią.

Domyślam się że w rozliczeniu rocznym jeżeli za jedno półrocze dobiorę od enei 100kwh a za drugie półroczę nadprodukuję tyle samo to się to nie wyrówna ze względu że ja od nich kupię drożej niż oni ode mnie dlatego bardziej patrzę na rozliczenie półroczne i ciekaw jestem czy w obu półroczach taka instalacja będzie w stanie pokryć moje zużycie

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dzięki bardzo za odpowiedź.
> 
> W sumie to bardzo dużo przebywamy w domu w ciągu dnia, ja pracuję w systemie 24/48 także co trzecia doba w pracy a żona obecnie calutki czas w domku z dzieckiem, niedługo  dwójką dzieci. 
> 
> Dokładnie tak jak piszesz, pralka i zmywarka działać będzie dość często a i teraz sporo pracują.
> 
> W każdym razie rozumiem to tak że to co zostanie nadprodukowane w dni z bardziej korzystnymi warunkami słonecznymi może zostać wykorzystane później, rozliczając się półrocznie załóżmy że zużyłem 1500kwh i tyle samo wyprodukowałem, więc wychodzę na zero dodając jedynie koszty przesyłu, jeżeli natomiast w ciągu tej połowy roku wyprodukuję 1400kwh a zużyję 1500kwh to płacę tylko za te 100kwh tak ? przy takim samym zużyciu produkując 1600kwh enea wypłaci mi za te 100kwh ale to będą niewielkie kwoty ze względu na niską cenę skupu prądu w prosumencie, jak mówiłem to mi nie przeszkadza bo nie nastawiam się na zysk a jedynie na oszczędność. Czy dobrze rozumuję ??
> 
> Kolejne pytanie, czy w prosumencie rozliczanie półroczne już działa ?? przedstawiciel twierdzi że tak ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć informacji że faktycznie tak jest, wiem tylko że w taryfach gwarantowanych jeszcze nie jest tak jak powinno - kolega tak zrobił i pomimo nadprodukowania i tak płaci rachunki bez zmian, tyle samo co przed założeniem fotowoltaiki. 
> ...


Co do  net meteringu to mnie mniej więcej tak to powinno wyglądac teraz, bo przygotowywana jest obecnie nowelizacja i prawdopodobnie od lipca, może trochę później rozliczenia będa wyglądały nieco inaczej. Co do funkcjonowania net meteringu w prosumencie - hm niezależnie czy masz instalację z prosumenta, czy nie - net metering powinien już działać, ale niestety ciągle są z tym problemy bo to dla naszych operatorów temat nowy. Nie ma do końca usystematyzowanego postępowania, każdy operator na podstawowe pytania odpowiada inaczej, więc trudno na dzień dzisiejszy cokolwiek zagwarantować. 

Wiele osób pyta o konkrety, ale niestety nie ma osób, lub nie chcą się takie osoby pochwalić i podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami. Z pewnością nie możesz rozliczać się na zasadach netto jeżeli jesteś przedsiębiorcą!

Wszyscy czekamy na projekt nowelizacji ustawy, który ma się pojawić na początku maja.

----------


## okurcze

Dokładnie z tych powodów, o których rozmawiacie fotowoltaika się super sprawdza dla biznesu, nawet małego - powiedzmy, że macie sklep - panele mogą zasilić lodówki i oświetlenie, które działają dokładnie wtedy, kiedy panele pracują. I można nie przejmować się chorymi problemami z ustawą OZE i zarabiac ;d

----------


## darek2009

Analiza zwrotu kosztów instalacji fotowoltaicznej:

http://www.greenpeace.org/poland/Pag...ustawy_OZE.pdf

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dokładnie z tych powodów, o których rozmawiacie fotowoltaika się super sprawdza dla biznesu, nawet małego - powiedzmy, że macie sklep - panele mogą zasilić lodówki i oświetlenie, które działają dokładnie wtedy, kiedy panele pracują. I można nie przejmować się chorymi problemami z ustawą OZE i zarabiac ;d


Oczywiście - na ustawie świat się nie kończy  :smile:  jak się chce, to można spokojnie dostosować się do jej zapisów w taki sposób, by po prostu nie przeszkadzały. W tym momencie oszczędności mogą być naprawdę znaczące  :smile:

----------


## hajnel

U mnie w gminie rusza właśnie nabór do programu "Słoneczna gmina".
W skrócie chodzi o to, że można mieć instalację fotowoltaniczną 3,4 lub 5kW z dotacją 85%. 
Warunki:
- rozliczanie półroczne ale nie można wyprodukować więcej niż się zużyje.... i to w stosunku 0,8/1 
- gmina dzierżawi nieodpłatnie dach przez pięć lat - po tym czasie instalacja przechodzi na własność właściciela
- dochodzi podatek dochodowy za instalację
Wstępnie zakładają koszt 1kW zainstalowanej mocy na 7 000 PLN ale to zweryfikuje przetarg.
Dla mnie więc koszt instalacji 3kW wyjdzie ok. 3 000 plus podatek dochodowy.... Chyba warto.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> U mnie w gminie rusza właśnie nabór do programu "Słoneczna gmina".
> W skrócie chodzi o to, że można mieć instalację fotowoltaniczną 3,4 lub 5kW z dotacją 85%. 
> Warunki:
> - rozliczanie półroczne ale nie można wyprodukować więcej niż się zużyje.... i to w stosunku 0,8/1 
> - gmina dzierżawi nieodpłatnie dach przez pięć lat - po tym czasie instalacja przechodzi na własność właściciela
> - dochodzi podatek dochodowy za instalację
> Wstępnie zakładają koszt 1kW zainstalowanej mocy na 7 000 PLN ale to zweryfikuje przetarg.
> Dla mnie więc koszt instalacji 3kW wyjdzie ok. 3 000 plus podatek dochodowy.... Chyba warto.


Jasne, jak tylko jest taka możliwość, to instalować i cieszyć się darmową i ekologiczną energią. Tym bardziej, że to Górny Śląsk, a o jakość powietrza trzeba dbać,  :smile:  daj znać czy cała sprawa związana z formalnościami przebiegła pomyślnie no i chwal się instalacją!

----------


## surgi22

7000 PLN za 1kWp to jest zdzierstwo - bez dopłaty 85% w żaden sposób się nie kalkuluje. Z 1kWp możesz uzyskać maksymalnie 700-800 kW/h co daje ok. 420-480 PLN/rok oszczędności - czyli przy 7000 PLN - czas zwrotu = *16,6* lat - z uwzględnieniem ubezpieczenia i innych kosztów zbliżamy się do* 20 lat*  - chore.

----------


## hajnel

> 7000 PLN za 1kWp to jest zdzierstwo - bez dopłaty 85% w żaden sposób się nie kalkuluje. Z 1kWp możesz uzyskać maksymalnie 700-800 kW/h co daje ok. 420-480 PLN/rok oszczędności - czyli przy 7000 PLN - czas zwrotu = *16,6* lat - z uwzględnieniem ubezpieczenia i innych kosztów zbliżamy się do* 20 lat*  - chore.


 To jest pewne założenie. Cena za 1kWp wyjdzie po przetargu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> 7000 PLN za 1kWp to jest zdzierstwo - bez dopłaty 85% w żaden sposób się nie kalkuluje. Z 1kWp możesz uzyskać maksymalnie 700-800 kW/h co daje ok. 420-480 PLN/rok oszczędności - czyli przy 7000 PLN - czas zwrotu = *16,6* lat - z uwzględnieniem ubezpieczenia i innych kosztów zbliżamy się do* 20 lat*  - chore.


Trzeba niestety liczyć się z tym, że są to średnio przyjmowane wartości i niestety te szacunkowe kwoty za 1 kW w warunkach dotacyjnych przeważnie są zawyżone. Rynkowe ceny i kW PV jest już zdecydowanie niższa, no chyba, że tutaj zastosowane zostaną jakieś innowacyjne rozwiązania - takie warunki mógł mieć też regulamin programu dotacyjnego. To jest jednak założenie, orientacyjne, które przetarg szybko zweryfikuje, podobnie jak przetargi na projekty i inwentaryzację obiektów pod instalacje OZE - również szacunki mocno przewymiarowują rzeczywiste wyniki.

----------


## ewa.834

Ciekawe kiedy u mnie ruszą jakieś programy dotacyjne... Jak tak czytam wasze posty to widać, że zainteresowanie jest.... Teraz jeszcze jest szansa, że powoli wyjaśni się ta cała sytuacja z opustami i rozliczeniami. Trochę o tym poczytałam, np [SPAMER] i z tego co piszą to nie wydaje się to skomplikowane....
Ciekawe jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości. Ktoś się może już na tych zasadach rozlicza? Taki system ma szansę się utrzymac?

----------


## szlachetnydab

Dla biznesu zwraca się szybko, szybciej, niż czas gwarancji. I wg czas życia paneli, który powinien być od gwarancji dużo dłuższy.

----------


## szlachetnydab

Jeżeli macie firmę, polecam tam się zainteresować instalacją. Beż żadnego kombinowania się fajnie opłaca.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Jeżeli macie firmę, polecam tam się zainteresować instalacją. Beż żadnego kombinowania się fajnie opłaca.


A co? nastawiasz się na zużywanie energii czy na sprzedaż po cenie czarnej energii? Jaką masz moc?

----------


## szlachetnydab

> A co? nastawiasz się na zużywanie energii czy na sprzedaż po cenie czarnej energii? Jaką masz moc?


Nie jestem pewien co do mocy, ale tak, zużywamy na bieżąco

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Nie jestem pewien co do mocy, ale tak, zużywamy na bieżąco


Noo, właśnie. Jeśli zużywacie, a nie sprzedajecie, to oszczędności na rachunkach pewnie widoczne  :smile:  . Bo w przypadku sprzedaży energii... instalacja musiałaby być znaczna by widoczne były zyski. 

Jak długo już pracuje?

----------


## Multisun

Opłaca się wszędzie tam gdzie są wysokie rachunki za prąd. Jak ktoś ma domek i płaci 120 zł/ mc to moim zdaniem nie ma sensu, ale jak ma pompę ciepła i płaci 600 zł to juz inna sprawa. To samo firmy - 5000 zł rachunku i system fotowoltaiczny sam się spłaca z oszczędności na rachunkach. Na fotowoltaice nie da się "zarobić" w świetle nowej ustawy - to nie maszynka do robienia pieniędzy, tylko sposób na oszczędność, co moim zdaniem i tak jest bardzo fajną opcją.

----------


## energetykmechanik

Nic dodać nic ująć jak kolega wyżej napisał. 

Ale przy dofinansowaniach od 50% w górę, nie ma co się nawet zastanawiać, nawet przy małych rachunkach za prąd w domach jednorodzinnych.  W gminie obok startuje program dofinansowanie 60% , a większość osób nawet nie zainteresowała się tematem  :bash:

----------


## maya75

Ciekawy wątek. Zajrzałam z ciekawości. Nie jestem znawcą, ale jako konsultant telefoniczny jednego ze sprzedawców energii elektr. stwierdzam, że w przypadku inwestycji w fotowoltaikę w gospodarstwie domowym ludzie albo produkują energię na własne potrzeby, albo muszą jeszcze pobierać ją z sieci. Mało kto produkuje ją w takiej ilości, by mu wystarczało i jeszcze mógł odsprzedać. Choć to też zależy od regionu, w którym się mieszka.
Może faktycznie w przypadku firm wygląda to lepiej i bardziej się opłaca.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ciekawy wątek. Zajrzałam z ciekawości. Nie jestem znawcą, ale jako konsultant telefoniczny jednego ze sprzedawców energii elektr. stwierdzam, że w przypadku inwestycji w fotowoltaikę w gospodarstwie domowym ludzie albo produkują energię na własne potrzeby, albo muszą jeszcze pobierać ją z sieci. Mało kto produkuje ją w takiej ilości, by mu wystarczało i jeszcze mógł odsprzedać. Choć to też zależy od regionu, w którym się mieszka.
> Może faktycznie w przypadku firm wygląda to lepiej i bardziej się opłaca.


Piszesz o gospodarstwach domowych i o sprzedaży energii? W obecnej sytuacji prawnej nie da się tego pogodzić - masz system opustów i magazynowanie energii w sieci - więc zarabianie na sprzedaży energii to nie kwestia gospodarstw domowych

----------


## cuuube

> Jak najbardziej ma sens. Powiedziałbym, że grzech nie skorzystać z takiej oferty  Taka inwestycja zwraca się po 2-3 latach. Tylko dofinansowanie 85% było w ramach tzw resztówek programu PROW 2007-2013 i zakończyło się w zeszłym roku. Sam namawiałem moją gminę do uczestnictwa, tylko nie załapała się. Nic nie wiem o ogólnokrajowych dofinansowaniach tej wysokości w tym roku.


  W mojej gminie - Komorniki (Poznań) zbierali wnioski 2 tygodnie w czerwcu 2017 z tytułu programu 2014-2020 . Dotacja 85%

----------


## kobosil

Nabór wniosków w woj. mazowieckim będzie prowadzony do wyczerpania alokacji, ale nie później niż do 29 września 2017 r. - ktoś wie, czy przyjmują nadal wnioski? 

_Wysokość dotacji na zakup i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej – do 40 proc. kosztów kwalifikowanych, jednakże nie więcej niż 8 tys. zł dla jednego beneficjenta,_

----------


## agb

Lepszego źródła niż tam gdzie wnioski przyjmują nie znajdziesz. Bo co Ci da informacja, że komuś tydzień przyjęli?

----------


## pawel_kubiak

Ma sens, ale tylko z dofinansowaniem. Niestety wykonawcy bardzo zawyżają ceny takich rozwiązań (bo wiedzą, że jest to dofinansowanie). Rozbieżności cenowe między wykonawcami paneli są naprawdę bardzo duże, więc warto poszukać, nawet kogoś z innego miasta...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mam dom energooszczędny, grzejemy prądem w drugiej taryfie. Mieszkamy trzeci rok. W poprzednim roku na grzanie poszło około 3000kWh, w tym koło 5000kWh (Podhale i długa zima).  Liczone w okresach sierpień 2015 -lipiec 2016 i sierpień 2016 - lipiec 2017. Czy jest sens pchać się w FV w takim wypadku? Średnia wielkość faktury z dwóch lat to 314 zł. Wodę też grzejemy prądem, około 60 zł miesięcznie wychodzi.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Mam dom energooszczędny, grzejemy prądem w drugiej taryfie. Mieszkamy trzeci rok. W poprzednim roku na grzanie poszło około 3000kWh, w tym koło 5000kWh (Podhale i długa zima).  Liczone w okresach sierpień 2015 -lipiec 2016 i sierpień 2016 - lipiec 2017. Czy jest sens pchać się w FV w takim wypadku? Średnia wielkość faktury z dwóch lat to 314 zł. Wodę też grzejemy prądem, około 60 zł miesięcznie wychodzi.


Witaj, trudno powiedzieć, czy "się pchac"  :smile:  no bo nie wiemy na czym ci zależy... ale spójrz - piszesz, że płacisz 314 zł miesięcznie za prąd, czyli rocznie około 3800zł. W tym wypadku, koszty montażu instalacji fotowoltaicznej spłaci Ci się w ciągu kilku lat, bo dzisiaj 1 kW mozna zainstalować nawet za około... no przyjmijmy 5000zł - zaokrąglając. Wszystko zalezy też od jakości komponentów itd.... 
Po tym okresie produkuje już dla ciebie energię za darmo. Sam sobie odpowiedz na pytanie, czy warto.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Główna kwestia, to na jakie oszczędności mogę liczyć w rachunkach, w naszym klimacie. Zakładałbym magazynowanie energii w sieci, żeby ją odebrać np. w zimie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Główna kwestia, to na jakie oszczędności mogę liczyć w rachunkach, w naszym klimacie. Zakładałbym magazynowanie energii w sieci, żeby ją odebrać np. w zimie.


Ok, to rozwiązanie jest w zasadzie jednym z najbardziej korzystnych rozwiązań, ale to, ile zaoszczędzisz na rachunkach bedzie zależało od tego, ile instalacja wyprodukuje Ci energii elektrycznej, a to w głównej mierze zależy od tego, jaka będzie jej moc. 
Jaką moc planujesz zamontować i czy masz na taką instalację wystarczającą ilość miejsca?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dach ma 45 stopni, wystawiony na południe z lekkim odchyleniem w stronę zachodu, 7x11m. Co do mocy - nie znam się. Podałem, ile zużywam, więc myślę, że to powinno być wskaźnikiem, ile założyć.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Dach ma 45 stopni, wystawiony na południe z lekkim odchyleniem w stronę zachodu, 7x11m. Co do mocy - nie znam się. Podałem, ile zużywam, więc myślę, że to powinno być wskaźnikiem, ile założyć.


Witaj ponownie, otóż jeśli chcesz pokryć w 100% zapotrzebowanie na energię no to Twoja instalacja musiałaby wyprodukować ponad 5000 kWh - ponad, bo w systemie opustów z którego chcesz skorzystać nalezy niewielką cześć energii "oddać" zakładowi energetycznemu. 
Minimalna moc to więc ok. 5 kW - ale powtarzam - bardzo uproszczając i zakładając, że zużyjesz rok do roku właśnie te 5000 kWh. 

Orientacja dachu jest jak najbardziej odpowiednia. Pytanie tylko, czy zmieścisz taką instalację na dachu - wszystko zależy od tego, jakich modułów użyjesz, tzn jakiej mocy modułów. Jeśli 250 Wp no to na 1 kWp potrzebujesz 4 modułów Czyli na 5 kW potrzebujesz ich 20. Jeden moduł ma przeważnie ok. 1,7 m2, no załóżmy 2 z przestrzeniami montażowymi. Do tego dochodzi odległość od początku pierwszego rzędu do początku kolejnego przy założeniu montażu modułów poziomo po jednym module w rzędzie no i kilka istotnych odległości, które należy zachować od krawędzi dachu. 

Możesz zawsze zrobić instalacje nieco mniejszą, która zapewni Ci energię elektryczną w mniejszym stopniu, będzie tańsza..... No ale wybór należy do Ciebie. Zapytaj projektanta instalacji, co doradza.  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dawno policzone i porzucone  :smile:  Zwrot inwestycji to 10-15 lat w zależności od firmy i kredytu jaki proponuje. Kompletnie nieopłacalne dla mnie w tym momencie.

----------

